# Telefonnummer  09005770166



## fcaldero (12 Januar 2017)

My phone was blocked, because I at mobilcom debitel debts in the amount of about EUR 700.-, as I have apparently called the following telephone number:


                                                            09005770166.


I did not call this phone number with my mobile phone. So I searched this number on the Internet and found that in the use of video games for the mobile phone somehow this number was chosen. However, when I choose this number from my fixed line connection, I reach nobody and I get an announcement that this number is not reachable.


I assume that the calls registered in my mobile phone were used to play with one of the following games I have on my phone (Iphone) and received through the App Store:


 Smashy Road 2, Tom Gold Run, Slither.io, CrTeossy Road and Toilet time.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2017)

http://icallerde.com/number/09005770166


http://www.betrugtelefon.de/number/09005770166

Link 2 gefixt. BT/MOD

Danke Kollege! sagt das foreneigene Grautier


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2017)

http://stopting.de/de/number/09005770166/1


> Telefonnummer09005770166
> 0049 9005770166
> +49 9005770166
> Anrufertyp *Kostenfalle*
> Bewertungen *Terror*


----------

